# Hedgehog Nicknames?



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

Do your hedgehogs have any nicknames? 
Mine is named Tinkerball, but I have a bunch of nicknames for her: 
- Ball
- Spiny
- Spikeball
- Wigglytuff
- Fast
- Sanic
- Hufferfish
- Tea Kettle
- Stinkerball
- Tinkerbrat


----------



## kee_jade (Jul 17, 2014)

We have lots of silly nicknames for our Hedgehog lol
His name is Quilly Nelson but we also call him:
Grumps (because he is at times lol)
Hedgeamuse
Hedgers
Quilous 
Quilbert


----------



## Shainahmac (Jun 23, 2014)

Grumpybutt.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow, I don't have that many. More like a couple. My hedgehog is named Phoebe, so we call her
-Miss P
And we call Adella
-Adell
- Adella my Love (I have no idea where that came from)


----------



## Amanda:) (Dec 9, 2013)

I call Charlotte Pork Chop, because she's a chub.  But she's on a diet! I call Annabelle Peanut, because she's a little brown girl with cinnamon coloring on her quills. And Luna, my albino, I call Coconut and/or my little Bean--like a vanilla bean, not like a bean bean.  And all of them are potatoes! Oh, and Luna and Annabelle are smaller that Charlotte (though Luna's still growing), so together they're the littles.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Gabriel is Sparkles
Tiberius is Trouble
Beauregard is my Spikey Marshmallow or just plain Marshmallow
Gayle doesn't have a nickname. She's just Gayle.
Sebastian is Sabbers or Momma 

All of them are of course honey or sweetheart or baby or something along those lines.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

Mine are kind of weird. I call Lucy my little Lucy-Goose and Gretta is my Gretta-Bear. Nothing like trying to give them a complex


----------



## TikkiLink (Dec 4, 2013)

My favorite is to refer to her as "dat bear" because I often call her Cha-Cha Bear because she has a tiny teddy bear face.
When I'm mad at her though I refer to her as "that rat" haha.

Other occasional nicknames:
Pooper
Cannoli
Fatty
Chub


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Nico has a few names. Mostly we call her Nico-chan. Probably because we watch too much anime. But aside from that we call her:

Hufflepuff
Hedgealufagus
Poohead


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

Idk where the names came from but Olive has a lot!!! 

Baby Olive
Ollie Ballie (when she balls up)
Ollie
Silly Butt 
Punkin
chubber nut
Miss Olive
Princess
Rolie Polie Olie
Olive Oil
Lover girl
Pooper..(We all know why!)


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

My boyfriend called her "cactus rat" today.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

That's phenomenal! Reminds me of cactus butt from the Lion King!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ahh! Ha!ha! That's the best nickname ever!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Most often I call Daisy, Daisy Doolittle. She also gets Daisydoo, Miss Dais, Daisalicious, PrettyGirl. 

Willie is Wills, WeeWillie, Mr Will, Silly Willy, WillyBilly, my little man. 

Parker really doesn't have any other than Mr Parker, or ParkerPants. 

Samson is Sam, Sammy, SamBam, SamBambaromba, Samsy, SamMan Big guy, big boy, big fellow, big man. I guess you can tell Sam is a big hedgehog. :lol:


----------



## Amandarrella (Jun 13, 2014)

I call Coral, my prickly princess, my prickly pooper, or the baby.
My Dad calls her, the beast, the hog, or the critter.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Both my boyfriend and I have a lot of nicknames for the hedgehogs but most of the funny ones would be hard to translate... I think "dikkie" is used here a lot (which means fatty) for my male hedgehog :lol: We used to call my previous hog "prikmuis" which is just two words mashed together and basically means something like "prickly mouse"


----------



## luna (Apr 13, 2014)

My hedgie is named Luna so I call her 

Luna Baloona from Saskatoona (cause I got her from saskatoon)
Lulu
Looney toons


----------



## GourmetMommy (May 9, 2014)

My oldest son just started calling Cashew prickleburger the last couple of days. I call her small girl and sometimes we call her scrinchy


----------

